# Family/Intro book?



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi folks - last time round we had the Tomy Talking Photobook for our then 2yo.  We had two of them, and neither ever worked.  This time round it's another 2yo, and I'm not sure what we should use....  I can't seem to find the Tomy one anyway, even if I could stomach putting us through the frustration of trying to make it work again!


Any recommendations?    Ta.


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

I used the  Lamaze butterfly photo album - it's a butterfly (no surprises there!) where you pull back each wing to reveal a photo and play a recorded message. I had no problems getting it to work and it still plays fine 6 months later. My son was only 13 months, but friend's children aged 2/3 have loved playing with it when they come round.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

We used that too. We did break our first one but that was because I didn't understand how to use the switch! It still works fine although LO has never shown the slightest interest in it!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

we used the lamaze butterfly - you can buy on amazon. 
the tomy book is no longer made, can buy on ebay for silly money.....a couple being sold on mumsnet adoption pages at the mo.


the butterfly is really simple, 4 circle for piccies - you can record 4 messages - we did one each from us and the kids. there is a switch at the back for on off record. its nice and simple.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

You could use the butterfly, and along side that Russell the sheep dog, it's a dog, obviously, that they cuddle, a light and you can record a story or a song! Really cute.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sweet-Dreamers-Russell-Dream-Sheepdog/dp/B014MI47JK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1455858866&sr=8-6&keywords=russell+the+sheepdog

We were gong to do this, but he was a bit little and too quick, but I liked the idea..... Or a build the bear and record a simple message.

Really excited for you xx


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

We used the Lamaze Butterfly - it's got four picture spaces so we put a picture of us, our son and our new LO in it.
We also did Build a Bear and recorded a message, our LO loves that and still now it is always chosen first to go in her toy pram ! We also did the same bear for our son but he chose a Star Wars outfit so he felt included and our new LO always giggles when she presses his paw the Chewbacca sound affect comes out !! 

Exciting times X


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

DH is a bit worried the Lamaze one is a bit 'babyish' (his words!) for a 2.5 year old, but I'm not sure.  We're going to see if our SW has an opinion!  Thanks for all the pointers, you all rock.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Massive congratulations on being matched thrilled for . For eldest I just googled talking photo albums and bought this back that held lots of photos. Very boring at first but I covered it and decorated it and made it lovely. Didn't use all the photo slots just as many as needed. Xxx


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

We bought one from 'talkingproducts' website - a 20 page album which you can record a message on each page. Our LOs aged 2 and 5 loved it cause we could basically show them around the house, park, car etc they could hear us clearly and it was fairly robust. It was really easy to make/record and we decorated it so it was a bit more child friendly. These are often used with kids with additional needs and are fab. They are still used and looked at nearly a year on, and it wasn't too old for our 2.5 year old.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We bought the Lamaze butterfly for our then 6 month old. He's now 20 months old and really loves it, especially as he looks at daddy's photo and listens to his message when he's not here. He's also a very tough playing toddler and it's survived well so far!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Just crashing to say eeek - congratulations AoC. Times must be getting exciting. Gettina


----------

